# Cabela's Pro 150 meat slicer



## mofo (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone else have this particular slicer? I used mine again today to slice up an arm roast I smoked yesterday and realized once again how I hate this slicer. I have to actually use one hand on the thickness dial to hold it in place so the slices do not continue to get thicker and thicker. Plus the blade really seems to turn slowly and sounds as though it bogs down if you slice to quickly.


----------



## ronp (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't but I just returned a Deni Professional to QVC for the same reason.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 16, 2009)

My friend had the pro 150 slicer and ended up returning it and getting the commercial grade 1/4 hp one.  He is very happy with it.  I found a commercial slicer at an auction a couple of years ago and other than having to clean and lube it up it works great.  I would watch ebay and craigslist for a used commercial model, you will be happier in the long run if you slice a lot.

Here is a picture of mine.  It cost me $250. just so you have an idea of what you can get.

Attachment 21644


----------



## ronp (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice slicer.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 16, 2009)

here is a globe on ebay this is the item # 260427106295  IT Is at $250 right now and has 2 days left.


----------



## ronp (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a nice slicer had one at the restaurant. Heavy sob. That's over the price for me, but thanks anyway. I only need something maybe once a month.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 16, 2009)

Ron,  keep an eye on craigslist under business or search your town for meat slicer.  I have seen some deals on there. Good hunting.


----------



## ronp (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks good advice.  I will still look.


----------



## mofo (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I was going to pull the bottom off to see what I could tighten up and the dang thing has torx security screws on it. You know the kind with the little pin in the middle so a normal torx driver will not work... Good Grief.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 18, 2009)

I bought a regal off of e-bay not to long ago and it works great. The blade seems to turn alittle slow but it cuts smooth and as thin as I wanted to. I only paid about 30.00 for it. and it does the job for me. It's a small home unit not a big commerical unit but I use it a couple time a month.


----------



## got14u (Aug 19, 2009)

I have one and i just figure when i slice it's not going to be fast. but i just got it for when i make bacon. I just don't use it enough to need a faster better one. but I'm always on the look oout..lol


----------

